# LCD Hood/Shade



## kejur (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone try the Kaiser Digishield for the EOS M? I was just reading up on it and it doesn't require adhesive. It attaches via the camera's tripod mount. Since there's no EVF or OVF this might be the answer to using the lcd screen in sunlight.


----------



## pharp (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GGS-Swivi-Foldable-Viewfinder-II-3X-for-LCD-Screen-on-Canon-550D-7D-5D-II-III-/231014768024?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c98d9d98

Like the basic idea (not cheap), but I'd prefer something like this w/ arca style bottom plate. The kaiser doesn't use a double threaded screw - so it looks like you can't use on tripod. You could replace it of course.


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2013)

Dear Friend, I use Delkin Hoods for all 6 of my Digital Cameras for 10 years already, and I love this Hood Device, which can be remove or Put it back with in 1 second = about $15 to 18 US Dollars.

http://delkin.com/c-147097-protect-pop-up-shade-universal.html

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## truel1111 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have Delkin hood on my Panasonic LX3, I don't find it very helpful. 
My hat can provide better shade than the hood.


----------

